# The worst cube in cube4you, don't buy it



## rubikaz (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi. I bought some weeks ago the New type Black DIYKit 3x3x3 third model (a):

http://www.cube4you.com/142_New-type-Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-tihrd-model--(a).html

The photo that appeared in this page was different. He does not send me the cube of the old photo. He sent me the worst cube I have tried (worse that the 1$ cubes).

Here you have the old photo (click to enlarge)





This cube has a "tab" in the edges to avoid pops. In the photo that appeared in the web, the centers had some kind of notches. These notches avoid that the tab touch the center. You can see also this cube in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmOaS-ICN_M

Edit: the video was uploadad by the seller. He has removed it. Check this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbFBRj3VAAw

This cube is also the most expensive diy cube (no rubik) that he has. But he has not sent me this cube, he has sent me a different one. Later he changed the photo in his webpage with the real cube that he send:





The edges are different, they have 1 tab (the edges of the previous photo had 2 tabs). Now the centers don't have the notches so the tabs of the edges touch (crash) the centers so the movement is horrible!!!! It is the worst cube I have tried. I have spoken with the seller but he don't accept my reclaim. He is not going to refund me my money. I am not the only one with this problem:

http://bbs.cube4you.com/thread-1332-1-1.html (login required in www.cube4you.com)

It is the last time I buy something in this web. I don't know if he will send me the puzzles I buy or others. And if you reclaim to him, he will not hear you.


----------



## starmountsoccer717 (Aug 7, 2008)

I had the same problem with the new type white DIYkit 3x3x3 third model (a). I asked for my money back or for him to send me the right thing but he didnt!


----------



## 3.14159265358979323846264 (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.cube4you.com/393_Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-II-(a).html
Is this the same one?

Too many different cubes.


----------



## rubikaz (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Pi.

The cube of your link is a different one. I also bought this one. The cube is not good (dont buy it) but at least he sent me the cube of the photo.


----------



## 3.14159265358979323846264 (Aug 7, 2008)

rubikaz said:


> Hi Pi.
> 
> The cube of your link is a different one. I also bought this one. The cube is not good (dont buy it) but at least he sent me the cube of the photo.


That would be a shame, since I bought 2 of those. And I did get another type a (a "better" one) I think, for a friend.

Well, I shall see, since a good cube is a fairly subjective, it might be fine for my standards. However, it's getting pretty annoying with all those different cubes, pff.


----------



## joey (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree, I just bought one of these too, It turned out to be different cube than I had previously seen. I was very disappointed.


----------



## 3.14159265358979323846264 (Aug 8, 2008)

I received a Type A DIY II and also a Type A DIY. I don't have experience with a lot of different types, but the Type A II one seems pretty fine. Hard to pop and still loose enough.
The "normal" type a one is a heavier and harder to get as loose as the type II without popping. Normally it has been lubed already but it might need some more of it. I'll do that later.

At the moment I do prefer the type II one.


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 8, 2008)

ive tried to get a refund for a broken pyramix he sent.

he just ignored me.. hate his attitude


----------



## 3.14159265358979323846264 (Aug 8, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> ive tried to get a refund for a broken pyramix he sent.
> 
> he just ignored me.. hate his attitude


I just messaged him concerning an 4x4x4 eastsheen that's missing. He better not ignore me, they're like 18$.

There need to be more shops.


----------



## yurivish (Aug 8, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> ive tried to get a refund for a broken pyramix he sent.
> 
> he just ignored me.. hate his attitude



I ordered a lot of cubes and A cores. I received the wrong cubes and NO cores. I've tried contacting him many times, fruitlessly. I think he just ignores people with problems with his service.


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 8, 2008)

I just realized that i got the same thing T_T... From the looks of it, messaging him won't do anything.
What am i going to do? Is the first DIY cube i've ever ordered going to just suck butt? I don't think i have the money anymore to order another cube =\


----------



## Henxu (Aug 8, 2008)

Is there only bad opinions about cube4you?


----------



## Pedro (Aug 8, 2008)

once I got a center cap missing, talked to him on msn, and he said he'll send it when I make another order...


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 9, 2008)

9spuzzles wins =P


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 9, 2008)

You guys should know better than to order new type A cubes, I'm not even kidding.


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 10, 2008)

I didn't know... I just started cubing and I was watching pestvic's videos and he said it was good. Now I'm stuck with it. I'm waiting for the stickers to come in from cubesmith and i'll finally be done putting the thing together. Just for future purchases, what do you guys suggest i go buy instead?


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 10, 2008)

You listened to Pestvic 

He annoys me, and his advice really isn't too revolutionary


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 10, 2008)

T__T, just making me feel worse right now. well if the new type a really isn't that great, i'll just use my store bought cube.


----------



## rubikaz (Aug 10, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> You guys should know better than to order new type A cubes, I'm not even kidding.



The cube he sent me was different to the cube that appeared in the photo of the web... Now he has changed the photo.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 10, 2008)

Erm, the 3rd model isn't as bad as it seems. You just need to break it in and sand the tabs a little bit. If it still doesn't work, rip out the tabs altogether.

With the tabs, you can set the cube _really_ loose. Yeah, it locks up more than you'd like, but locking up is better than popping, right?


----------



## Rama (Aug 10, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> but locking up is better than popping, right?



No.serioulsly no.


----------

